# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Will my red, black and white goldfish lose the black colour with age?

## AquaticQuotient.com

What happens to the black pigment as your goldfish ages? Paul Green advises.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

